# DS #4747: PokÃmon: HeartGold (USA)



## granville (Mar 12, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6026^^


----------



## basher11 (Mar 12, 2010)

damn it has stupid AP

get ready for the flooooooddddd.....

though nice to see this is english!


----------



## iFish (Mar 12, 2010)

first post!!!

i must say i'm not happy about this game being dumped before i can get my cart!!! now i'm dying to play it. if i play it i will notr wanna play the one i get


----------



## ericling (Mar 12, 2010)

Argh you guys beat me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think there's AP right?


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 12, 2010)

So far no problems with the new akaio loader. I'm about 15 mins in, just got the running shoes.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 12, 2010)

lol here comes the storm of pokemon fanboys...


----------



## asdf (Mar 12, 2010)

And so it begins...


----------



## ninchya (Mar 12, 2010)

im downloading it right now................ lol


----------



## basher11 (Mar 12, 2010)

soul silver's out.


----------



## ericling (Mar 12, 2010)

Begins ... It is just up for few minute, and it is 34users are reading this topic...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 12, 2010)

DOWNLAOD NAO


----------



## mitch coutts (Mar 12, 2010)

yea yea this is POKEMON HEART GOLD yes yes awesome


----------



## SonicRax (Mar 12, 2010)

... At least this thread is 100% spinning-penis free. Did anyone else see that? Ugh. ._.

And YAY, it's out.


----------



## ambitous21 (Mar 12, 2010)

good stuff! am playin it already but i think i'm going to get pokesav so i can start with my own fav pokemons


----------



## 23qwerty (Mar 12, 2010)

SoulSilver is also out


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 12, 2010)

Soul Silver was just dumped


----------



## Fudge (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice. not a big Pokemon fan but the games are pretty fun.  I'm gonna grab SoulSilver once I can find it.


----------



## Nimbus (Mar 12, 2010)

ericling said:
			
		

> Begins ... It is just up for few minute, and it is 34users are reading this topic...




Yep, I can already notice the horrible lag.

My senses tell me a GBATemp crash is imminent.

I don't care though, I already own retail copies of both HeartGold and SoulSilver in Japanese/Moonspeak.


----------



## SinR (Mar 12, 2010)

second page.  whatever.

that being said, incoming shitstorm of the following things:

1) anti-piracy protection
2) "OMG IT DOESNT WORK ON MY FLASHCART"
3) "OMG WHERE CAN I GET IT"
4) "OMG IT WORKED WITH MY FLASHCART!"
5) "WHERE CAN I GET POKEMENS GOLD?!?"
6) random douchebaggery
7) a whole lotta warnings and/or bans for stupid shit like "OMG FIRST PAGE"

oh... wait...


----------



## Lushay (Mar 12, 2010)

400 guest by the end of the night i bet.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 12, 2010)

Site seems to be running fine for me...


I'm downloading as I speak. I plan to buy for the Pokewalker when released in stores.


----------



## Krestent (Mar 12, 2010)

Lushay said:
			
		

> 400 guest by the end of the *hour*.


Fixed.  We're already up to 49


----------



## DarkWay (Mar 12, 2010)

no problems on my EDGE card v1.8 no freezes yet


----------



## Hakoda (Mar 12, 2010)

Works amazingly on AKAIO 1.6RC1. No freeze or anything.


----------



## Lushay (Mar 12, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> Lushay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UScr00ge (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd jump on this but I have the game preordered. I wish I could start playing on the ROM, then dump my save and upload it to the retail cart, but I've read there are problems with NDS Backup Loader and HG/SS


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

AND THEN I JIZZED IN MY PANTS!

Has Ap though


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 12, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Works amazingly on AKAIO 1.6RC1. No freeze or anything.


Ok, thanks for the confirmation. =)


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 12, 2010)

First real test of the new servers?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2010)

It seems that the flashcarts that already fixed the JP HG/SS versions are having no problems. Apparently it also works on R4 1.18.

Now to port that NO$GBA code to the US version.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 12, 2010)

I think the AP is the same as the jap one, thus why it works so well atm.


----------



## iggloovortex (Mar 12, 2010)

i heard it crashes at the Map Card


----------



## VGK (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm told there's some sort of freeze patch needed?

Anything wrong with the game? If so I'll probably just buy it.


----------



## wyldcolt45 (Mar 12, 2010)

Game freezes with Cyclo Evolution 1.57 stable.

Oh well.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 12, 2010)

iggloovortex said:
			
		

> i heard it crashes at the Map Card



I didn't crash and I have Akaio 1.6 RC1


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like it's up on my usual spot, now to watch the storm arrive.
*grabs bag of 3rd Degree Burn Doritos*
Anybody want some? *munch munch munch*


----------



## luigi16pikachu (Mar 12, 2010)

wow its early! i played the jap version before but got tired cause its hard to understang every word of it and i know some japanese cause i studied it before. anyway, i hope it would work flawlessly on ez flash vi. thanks for the update guys! see ya!


----------



## fedgerama (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow... this is surprising how few people there are on here...

On a related note: about the little gadget that comes with it... is it tied to a game cartridge? i.e. it only works with the game it's boxed with, or can you just get a used one and it will work with whatever flashcart?

EDIT: I found the answer to my own question. According to bulbapedia, the infrared receiver is in the game cartridge itself,  so you would need an actual game cart. not sure if it's tied to only one game or not, though.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 12, 2010)

fedgerama said:
			
		

> Wow... this is surprising how few people there are on here...
> 
> On a related note: about the little gadget that comes with it... is it tied to a game cartridge? i.e. it only works with the game it's boxed with, or can you just get a used one and it will work with whatever flashcart?



n00bs probably didn't figure it was out yet. SO DO NOT TELL THEM.


----------



## Youngguns666 (Mar 12, 2010)

Does the (J) version's save work with this?


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2010)

HOLY S**T

Confirming that it works with JP saves, SS and HG are interchangable (so JP SS players can play using their save on US HG and vice versa).

Still waiting for a fix for NO$GBA so I can play the Pokéathlon in full 100% glory (my JAP save is in the Dome).


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 12, 2010)

fedgerama said:
			
		

> Wow... this is surprising how few people there are on here...
> 
> On a related note: about the little gadget that comes with it... is it tied to a game cartridge? i.e. it only works with the game it's boxed with, or can you just get a used one and it will work with whatever flashcart?


According to Bulbapedia (love that place) it's tied to the cart of the Pokemon you sent it from. So you should be able to have two Pokewalkers from different games and send pokemon from the same card to it for example.

EDIT: LOL! Went to the same place for info. Ah well I tried. XD


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

Game froze infront of Mr.Pokemon's house using R4i-sdhc v1.17b? i think
Screen freezes music still plays


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 12, 2010)

Youngguns666 said:
			
		

> Does the (J) version's save work with this?




I've confirmed it to work with Japanese saves, just rename the save to the new rom's name.


----------



## Youngguns666 (Mar 12, 2010)

OK, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Now it's time to have fun!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

yay...its finally out now all i have to do is wait forever for a ttds fix *sign* might as well just buy it


----------



## sickamore (Mar 12, 2010)

Doesn't the AP patch fix it for the dstt?


----------



## jtenma (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm trying it out right now. So far so good.

To Sickamore above me.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

sickamore said:
			
		

> Doesn't the AP patch fix it for the dstt?


what when where how what patch fix


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be playing this on my acekard, but I've already pre-ordered Heart Gold edition for me. This is the first pokemon I'm playing on this generation (stopped playing on Fire Red/Leaf Green, but never played Saphire/Ruby/Emerald).


----------



## jmido (Mar 12, 2010)

I'v been playing on my Acekard AKAIO 1.6 for almost a hour now and haven't froze once


----------



## sickamore (Mar 12, 2010)

It was in the forums uhhh hers the link http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=212723&st=720


----------



## jtenma (Mar 12, 2010)

xmastermiix said:
			
		

> sickamore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In this thread page 49.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=212723&st=720


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 12, 2010)

Just hope someone post the movie arceus pkm file for pokesav. I want the three DPP legendary (just gonna redo the event 3 times by using pokesav to trick my game I never made it once).


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

sweet thanks for the links


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Mar 12, 2010)

So far it's working on my M3DS Real, dual-booting M3 Sakura v1.44 and Touchpod v4.7, which I believe fixed the AP problems in the Japanese version of the game. I just got outside of the house, but I was able to save! I'll post more info in case I run into something bad later.


----------



## dansparrow (Mar 12, 2010)

Well people, you can play using no$gba 2.6/2.6a with no problem, you just need to encrypt the rom using eNDryptS Advanced and change the reset/startup entrypoint settings to "GBA BIOS" and it works. At least until we have a new AR code for the USA version.


----------



## jtenma (Mar 12, 2010)

Still no problems WITH AP patch on dstt.


----------



## sickamore (Mar 12, 2010)

Clutch! how far did you get? and have you tried restarting and seeing if the save works?


----------



## Dizigen (Mar 12, 2010)

hey im on DS ONE EOS SP1 and it errors when I try to save. I don't know if this problem's been solved yet but any feedback would be helpful.
thanks.


----------



## jtenma (Mar 12, 2010)

Dizigen said:
			
		

> hey im on DS ONE EOS SP1 and it errors when I try to save. I don't know if this problem's been solved yet but any feedback would be helpful.
> thanks.



Goto one of my posts earlier in this thread. That patch should fix your save problem.


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Mar 12, 2010)

Can someone PM me a link of where to get the USA version?


----------



## Ryukouki (Mar 12, 2010)

Here.


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Mar 12, 2010)

I looked on google >.> just got spam. N crap.


----------



## jtenma (Mar 12, 2010)

bladepwnedyou said:
			
		

> Can someone PM me a link of where to get the USA version?



you know that is against the rules...or you should know because youve read the rules right? 

Regardless you will not be warned again.


----------



## Dizigen (Mar 12, 2010)

jtenma said:
			
		

> Dizigen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey i applied the patch (replaced "arm7").
the repacked rom lost about 10 megs and white screens on start up.
did i do something wrong?

thanks.


----------



## jtenma (Mar 12, 2010)

Dizigen said:
			
		

> jtenma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry. I did too.


----------



## Dizigen (Mar 12, 2010)

jtenma said:
			
		

> Dizigen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh nevermind, i ran it patched as opposed to clean and now its working like it should
thanks,
David.


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 12, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY ****!! I've endured the pain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. After months and months and weeks and weeks of waiting for this HOLY game, it has finally come! 

Thanks Xenophobia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I knew you guys would dump this game. And thanks to GBAtemp for posting the news.


----------



## jtenma (Mar 12, 2010)

Ap patch does not work. It just freezed when leaving Cherrygrove. DSTT.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 12, 2010)

jtenma said:
			
		

> Ap patch does not work. It just freezed when leaving Cherrygrove. DSTT.



Yeaps.

DSTT 8gb


----------



## OrionTempest (Mar 12, 2010)

Cyclo DS Evo, 1.57. Just got my first Pokemon and left the lab, and no freezes so far. Still not too far into the game, though.


----------



## Robedom (Mar 12, 2010)

Awwwww.... chikorita walking next to me


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Mar 12, 2010)

edit: or maybe not I duno


----------



## bebopotaku (Mar 12, 2010)

Playing on CycloDS Evolution 1.58b.

Game doesn't freeze per se, but after you get the PokeDex and return to New Bark Town, when your rival bumps into you and challenges you to a battle, it shows you as only having two Pokemon spots (one empty, and one with a Pokeball, since you only have your starter at that point) and the Pokeball just continues to spin and spin, effectively freezing the game.

Not that I particularly mind, as I'll be picking up both my copies Sunday morning, just thought I'd let whoever it is that fixes these things know what's going on with 1.58b.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Mar 12, 2010)

FREEZING ON AKAIO 1.5


----------



## Man18 (Mar 12, 2010)

I bought SS, im playing Nostalgia until it gets here (sadly for me it wont get here until the 17th. Hopefully I can tear it up before PKM comes out. 

For your pirates, it was 35$ you should have picked it up.

*Posts merged*



			
				XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> FREEZING ON AKAIO 1.5


try out the new one.


----------



## Robedom (Mar 12, 2010)

bebopotaku said:
			
		

> Playing on CycloDS Evolution 1.58b.
> 
> Game doesn't freeze per se, but after you get the PokeDex and return to New Bark Town, when your rival bumps into you and challenges you to a battle, it shows you as only having two Pokemon spots (one empty, and one with a Pokeball, since you only have your starter at that point) and the Pokeball just continues to spin and spin, effectively freezing the game.
> 
> Not that I particularly mind, as I'll be picking up both my copies Sunday morning, just thought I'd let whoever it is that fixes these things know what's going on with 1.58b.


Did not happen to me with CycloDS v.1.57. Battling him as I type this.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2010)

it keeps freezing with ttds I don't think i did the patch right can someone explain how to do it the message i read from that link was confusing i didnt understand it thanks


----------



## Aeladya (Mar 12, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> I bought SS, im playing Nostalgia until it gets here (sadly for me it wont get here until the 17th. Hopefully I can tear it up before PKM comes out.
> 
> For your pirates, it was 35$ you should have picked it up.
> 
> ...




Actually it's $40 at most stores.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 12, 2010)

xmastermiix said:
			
		

> it keeps freezing with ttds I don't think i did the patch right can someone explain how to do it the message i read from that link was confusing i didnt understand it thanks



It doesnt work


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 12, 2010)

Finally (:.
So many people been waiting.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Trying it on r4 with ysmenu. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## 108 (Mar 12, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Trying it on r4 with ysmenu. Let you know how it goes.



I'm using YSMenu (1.17a07) on an R4, and it froze randomly after a battle. The battle ended, the screen went black, and that was it. Was maybe the third or fourth battle I fought in the grass right outside of the beginning town.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 12, 2010)

108 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, just froze on me right after putting my name and about to be shrunk....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Is there a patch anywhere???


----------



## 108 (Mar 12, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> 108 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is, but it doesn't seem to work. At least, according to someone who could actually get it to patch the file (I, among others, cannot).


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 12, 2010)

it's out finally. it only froze on me once using cyclon ds evo after an hour and going to route 46 first wild battle there black screen when it started.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Mar 12, 2010)

It freezes every 20 minutes. This is like the FF Crystal Chronicals AP >__


----------



## nehe32 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cant wait to get this with the pokewalker :3


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 12, 2010)

also no patch for cycclon ds evo also with the lastest beat firmware. now i just need to test wi-fi...


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn, this sucks, I planned on playing this all night.


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 12, 2010)

Is everything working fine with AKAIO 1.6 users?


----------



## reimu (Mar 12, 2010)

I am actually going to buy this game. The pokewalker was a brilliant marketing strategy, what can I say.


----------



## Zurren (Mar 12, 2010)

For NO$GBA users: you _can_ play the game if you encrypt the ROM with eNDryptS and change the Reset/Startup Entrypoint to GBA Logo. Doing so will get you past the crash right after the talk with Prof. Oak and you'll be able to continue the game, but... after something a bit past 30 minutes of game (in my case, the first trainer battle after the rival battle), the ROM may crash (with a nice popup saying it has crashed). Since NO$GBA is an awesome emulator that doesn't write your save file until you close it (and doesn't write it at all if it crashes), you'll probably lose many save files this way.

So yeah... I'll wait until I get my DS (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and my own copy of SS before playing this game. If I've waited 10 years for a remake, I can surely wait a few more months until I can finally play it in all of its glory.



By the way, uh. Did you guys manage to get a patch to make the Japanese version work perfectly on all flashcarts and emulators? I'm just curious.
If not, then... who knows, maybe the game's cartridge does something like an infrared check (since that's how it connects to the Pokéwalker after all) every now and then, and if it notices the IR isn't working, it crashes the ROM on the next screen change?


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Zurren said:
			
		

> For NO$GBA users: you _can_ play the game if you encrypt the ROM with eNDryptS and change the Reset/Startup Entrypoint to GBA Logo. Doing so will get you past the crash right after the talk with Prof. Oak and you'll be able to continue the game, but... after something a bit past 30 minutes of game (in my case, the first trainer battle after the rival battle), the ROM may crash (with a nice popup saying it has crashed). Since NO$GBA is an awesome emulator that doesn't write your save file until you close it (and doesn't write it at all if it crashes), you'll probably lose many save files this way.
> 
> So yeah... I'll wait until I get my DS (
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe the crashes are due to a check for the ir port. Who knows?


----------



## RiotShooter (Mar 12, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> Is everything working fine with AKAIO 1.6 users?


I played a little bit and it was working fine.


----------



## SoSly (Mar 12, 2010)

Using M3 DS Simply v1.14 ... able to load it up, play and save. But... random freeze at 10mins, and black screen about 10 mins later (just before cherrygrove). 

And I don't know about everyone else, but my blackscreen wasn't a COMPLETE blackscreen... basically as I was walking west towards cherrygrove I could see the grass/trees cut off and everything after is black (so half the screen is black). It's not supposed to be black obviously and you should be able to walk there. So I go and enter the blackness and it freezes lol. Is that like everyone else's blackscreens?

Didn't try the AP patch but most said it doesn't work so...


----------



## dansparrow (Mar 12, 2010)

Zurren said:
			
		

> For NO$GBA users: you _can_ play the game if you encrypt the ROM with eNDryptS and change the Reset/Startup Entrypoint to GBA Logo. Doing so will get you past the crash right after the talk with Prof. Oak and you'll be able to continue the game, but... after something a bit past 30 minutes of game (in my case, the first trainer battle after the rival battle), the ROM may crash (with a nice popup saying it has crashed). Since NO$GBA is an awesome emulator that doesn't write your save file until you close it (and doesn't write it at all if it crashes), you'll probably lose many save files this way.
> 
> So yeah... I'll wait until I get my DS (
> 
> ...


Well, I said the same thing about encrypted roms and GBA BIOS some hours ago in this topic, and as far as I've seen it NEVER crashes. If the rom crashes is because no$gba is an incomplete emulator, not because this specific rom. I've been playing for hours with no problems. So most of the people won't have to worry about that problem, because it's just something some people sees and some other people doesn't. Most of the problems are caused for older versions of no$gba, problems in the computer or things like that, specially if the PC doesn't have enough requirements to run the game at 100%. If the game is too slow or you change the speed settings in the options, then it will have lots of errors like that one.


----------



## Robedom (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got a freeze, every game animation still moves, music still plays, just character won't move. Cyclo 1.57


----------



## Korudo (Mar 12, 2010)

Robedom said:
			
		

> Just got a freeze, every game animation still moves, music still plays, just character won't move. Cyclo 1.57




Same problem here, same firmware.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 12, 2010)

random freezes on r4 are probably due to the same issue as other carts are facing but i think R4 ignores it at execution... still playable


----------



## vaan661 (Mar 12, 2010)

it works fine on the edge card running 1.8 firmware
im buying soul silver for the pokewalker instead of this one


----------



## luigi16pikachu (Mar 12, 2010)

it freezes often on ez flash vi rc13 firmware v15! aww.


----------



## abrack08 (Mar 12, 2010)

People who say it works, don't be too confident. I read on the Cyclo forums that it does a random check, could happen any time you enter a battle, enter or exit a building, go into the menu, etc.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 12, 2010)

anyone get a fix for r4isdhc?


----------



## zerolinks (Mar 12, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> Is everything working fine with AKAIO 1.6 users?


I have a couple hours put in already and no crashes or freezes.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 12, 2010)

dansparrow said:
			
		

> Well people, you can play using no$gba 2.6/2.6a with no problem, you just need to encrypt the rom using eNDryptS Advanced and change the reset/startup entrypoint settings to "GBA BIOS" and it works. At least until we have a new AR code for the USA version.


really?? I use No$Zoomer wich has autoencryotion fuction with de GBABIOS booting and still I got ramdos frezzings.
Saludos compatriota!


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Mar 12, 2010)

Been playing about half an hour using Sakura on M3 Real and haven't experienced any problems yet.

Gah, experienced my first freeze my second time through Cherrygrove.


----------



## JustSomeone (Mar 12, 2010)

doesnt work on my dstt..oh...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  some people allready said that .. oh well


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Mar 12, 2010)

Gah, experienced my first freeze my second time through Cherrygrove.


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (Mar 12, 2010)

Ugh hype No #3... ^^

I wonder wat's so fanca about Pokemon. Been fed up with it early enough... ^^


----------



## Gus122000 (Mar 12, 2010)

SonicRax said:
			
		

> ... At least this thread is 100% spinning-penis free. Did anyone else see that? Ugh. ._.
> 
> And YAY, it's out.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey guys, just reporting that Heart Gold  DOES work on R4i-SDHC with official firmware v1.17b. Cheers


----------



## JoyConG (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh nice, can't wait to try this in english when I get home. 

AKAIO


----------



## darnoc (Mar 12, 2010)

got a freeze after i left mr pokemons house it went black screen and i could still hear the music. i was running akiaio 1.5, but i got 1.6 now and gonna try that out


----------



## fertjuh (Mar 12, 2010)

If use use my Japanese save file, I get a black screen, but I can hear the music. Anyone else has this problem?


----------



## CharmingLugia (Mar 12, 2010)

Work perfect with AKAIO 1.6


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 12, 2010)

vaan661 said:
			
		

> it works fine on the edge card running 1.8 firmware
> im buying soul silver for the pokewalker instead of this one



Same no issues with EDGE 1.8 so far, just bumped into rival for first time and battled, cant be arsed to play anymore


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Mar 12, 2010)

FINNALY ITS OUT!!!

PS: Downloading Both Now and 200 POST YAY!!!


----------



## ACDCGAMER (Mar 12, 2010)

Just to update on what I said earlier: for those with an M3DS Real with at least v1.44 of M3 Sakura and v4.7 of Touchpod, you WILL experience freezes like everyone else, but other than that the game is playable and saves perfectly fine.


----------



## Makoto0729 (Mar 12, 2010)

Don't know if anyone's said, but both games work perfectly on a Supercard DSOne... I've only encountered one freeze, once, leaving Sprout Tower. I think it was an isolated incident, since it didn't happen since.

Also.

Anyone with a save file from a Japanese game (or unofficial English one)? It's fully compatible here! 100%. SoulSilver saves are also compatible with HG, so... yeah.


----------



## alidsl (Mar 12, 2010)

For me it seems to work perfectly with an arm7 fix on Ysmenu (+mshl2 if it makes a differences)


----------



## tajio (Mar 12, 2010)

I live in UK so I'll have to wait for my ACTUAL soulsilver game to arrive, want's I beat all the pokemon league on it, I'll download HeartGold


----------



## Tigas100 (Mar 12, 2010)

Greetings, I live in Portugal, I have a M3 DS Real with Sakura Firmware.
Some people told me that this room freezes sometimes on M3, can someone make a fix, or does arm7 fix works?


----------



## dirk123 (Mar 12, 2010)

Any chances that the japanese patch might work on the US versions?


----------



## Sanderino (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn.. I tought I was hyped for this game.. I even wanted to buy it, but now it's out, I don't care actually.. Strange.. :\


----------



## bultmus (Mar 12, 2010)

wow so it came today after all lol!


----------



## fishykipper (Mar 12, 2010)

Ello!!

Ive been playing HG for an hour and 2 mins so far, and not a glitch or freeze here! No need for a patch or anything, just a clean rom, acekard 2i and 'AKAIO.1.6RC1'!!

Works perfectly!!
Cheers to the original uploader!


----------



## ninovalenti (Mar 12, 2010)

TUTORIAL HOW TO FIX:


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> TUTORIAL HOW TO FIX:
> *snip vid



Im gonna test this on a R4, 
So far it boots fine


----------



## kentasama (Mar 12, 2010)

does anyone got a save file from the begging (before the 1st gym) of the game with all the 3 beginning pokemons? (CHIKORITA, CYNDAQUIL, TOTODILE)


----------



## Trace_hunter (Mar 12, 2010)

call me a noob or whatever

I see no download link...
someone help me out here


----------



## Law (Mar 12, 2010)

Trace_hunter said:
			
		

> call me a noob or whatever
> 
> I see no download link...
> someone help me out here



Here it is!


----------



## Trace_hunter (Mar 12, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Trace_hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just as I thought...


----------



## Game_Master001 (Mar 12, 2010)

Regarding the M3, I've only seen people using the Sakura firmware with it, so:

Every 10 to 20 minutes playing this on the M3 with official firmware (the latest), the game causes a black screen issue, requiring a restart. Does that ARM7 patch fix that? I'm asking before trying, because of all the problems I see people describing. I don't want to make things worse. Or is there another fix?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 12, 2010)

Trace_hunter said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because *this isn't a rom site*.


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

Tried the fix, Didnt work on my R4i-Sdhc V1.17, Still eventually froze going through doors


----------



## Azoth2090 (Mar 12, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Tried the fix, Didnt work on my R4i-Sdhc V1.17, Still eventually froze going through doors


Really? It's working fine on mine, all I did was swap the arm7.bin with the one from Platinum.


----------



## outgum (Mar 12, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt do the arm7 thing, i dont know how to do that XD


----------



## ibis_87 (Mar 12, 2010)

Speaking of the game itself, I'm really surprised to find out the presentation part is actually improved over diamond/pearl. Nothing drastic, but didn't expect that.


----------



## ayashiboi (Mar 12, 2010)

I have R4+ysmenu, applied the arm7 and it works fine, no problem/freezing so far.
My sister has m3i zero sakura, applied the arm7, still has frequent freezing.

Haha, sister has to wait for a fix


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 12, 2010)

ayashiboi said:
			
		

> I have R4+ysmenu, applied the arm7 and it works fine, no problem/freezing so far.
> My sister has m3i zero sakura, applied the arm7, still has frequent freezing.
> 
> Haha, sister has to wait for a fix



Just try to walk in and out a building for like 24 times. You will certainly get black screens.


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Mar 12, 2010)

first look 10 minutes
http://www.viddler.com/explore/ContraNetwork/videos/32/


----------



## Darrien14 (Mar 12, 2010)

what is AP?


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Darrien14 said:
			
		

> what is AP?



Anti Piracy

It happens on DS roms when companies put it in their games so pirates can't download and play it easily.


----------



## Azoth2090 (Mar 13, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Azoth2090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind, it randomly blackscreened on me while depositing pokemon. Dx


----------



## hvsep (Mar 13, 2010)

Ho oh > Lugia
HG Version Exclusives > SS Version Exclusives
Gold > Silver
Heart Gold > Soul Silver

REMEMBER TO BUY THE GAME AS WELL! You'll get a nice Pokewalker and you'll be supporting the GREATEST REMAKE EVER.


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Mar 13, 2010)

hvsep said:
			
		

> Ho oh


----------



## hvsep (Mar 13, 2010)

Big Kong Boss said:
			
		

> hvsep said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ho oh


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 13, 2010)

Guess we'll have to wait till it offically comes out till we get a cyclo fix......


----------



## Robedom (Mar 13, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Guess we'll have to wait till it offically comes out till we get a cyclo fix......


Cyclo's not that bad at least only a freeze every two hours or so for me.


----------



## 108 (Mar 13, 2010)

hvsep said:
			
		

> Big Kong Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hvsep (Mar 13, 2010)

108 said:
			
		

> hvsep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 13, 2010)

hvsep said:
			
		

> GREATEST REMAKE EVER.


srly?

I would put  MGS twin snakes, TR anniversary, and RE1 remake before this no matter how much I like pokemon

and still waiting for black mesa source, if it ever sees the light of day that is...


----------



## hvsep (Mar 13, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> hvsep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. This is the greatest remake ever. Let's not ruin the moment! XD

Seriously, I wasted around 400 hours of my childhood on G/C


----------



## Azoth2090 (Mar 13, 2010)

Come on gais, it's my birthday, fix the freezing. >:C


----------



## bultmus (Mar 13, 2010)

the screen get black when i enter the pokecenter plz help!


----------



## Kamiyama (Mar 13, 2010)

How everybody has problem with the AP? I used one code in other thread and I've been playing 3h straigh and I don't still have any problems with the game. I'm in second town leveling up my team.

Those who wanna know, use DSATM and .txt file with this included:

PiracyFix
D2359C44 E1A00000
D234FA80 E1A00000
D20DD9E4 E1A00000
D20D3820 E1A00000

After DSATM is repacked game, its size should be about 120Mb. 

Credits for the guy who make this. Too bad I don't remember his name.

I'm using M3 Real with Sakura 1.46 in Touchpod mode and Pokemon HeartGold version. It should be working also with SoulSilver version, but I haven't try that one yet since I'm gonna buy it anyway.

And please don't kill me if this isn't working on your carts.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> How everybody has problem with the AP? I used one code in other thread and I've been playing 3h straigh and I don't still have any problems with the game. I'm in second town leveling up my team.
> 
> Those who wanna know, use DSATM and .txt file with this included:
> 
> ...


Can you make an XDELTA patch?


----------



## fullwall (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, an Xdelta patch would be nice for those without cheat support, like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Does this work on Soul Silver?


----------



## Trace_hunter (Mar 13, 2010)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> How everybody has problem with the AP? I used one code in other thread and I've been playing 3h straigh and I don't still have any problems with the game. I'm in second town leveling up my team.
> 
> Those who wanna know, use DSATM and .txt file with this included:
> 
> ...



would this work with the R4?


----------



## bultmus (Mar 13, 2010)

ok!
i have reached the first gym city and entered the pokemon center , indeed nothing happend and contnue to play, then entered the bellspot castle (or something like that)  again a black screen did happen. i switched on the dma mode entered the castle again nothing happend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




the charge is red now i am recharging my ds to contnue and see the other errors that occur. i hope no error happens!


----------



## drkshinigami (Mar 13, 2010)

reformatting my card help fix those frozen/black screens.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 13, 2010)

drkshinigami said:
			
		

> reformatting my card help fix those frozen/black screens.



wow!
realy?
i mean did that realy happen?


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 13, 2010)

R4 1.18 + YSMenu no problem when starting a new game and on.
Low Lit freeze when you press start after restarting and attempting to load save.

PS: It's Arm7 patched


----------



## Game_Master001 (Mar 13, 2010)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> How everybody has problem with the AP? I used one code in other thread and I've been playing 3h straigh and I don't still have any problems with the game. I'm in second town leveling up my team.
> 
> Those who wanna know, use DSATM and .txt file with this included:
> 
> ...



I can confirm this doesn't work with the (latest) original M3 firmware. I guess I'll have to wait for a firmware update, I'm not going to change to Sakura just for this


----------



## wkndplaya (Mar 13, 2010)

Game_Master001 said:
			
		

> Kamiyama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It Freezes on Sakura aswell, this code extends the time until you get a black screen (they will still happen eventually).


----------



## connorroy (Mar 13, 2010)

any status updates on patch ???


----------



## Game_Master001 (Mar 14, 2010)

wkndplaya said:
			
		

> Game_Master001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does? I already thought I was noticing black screen less frequently, but because my sense of time is really screwed up (sometimes an hour feels like 5 minutes, and sometimes an hour feels like 5 hours. And this isn't just when having fun and not having fun, it randomly overlaps and sometimes it's even a complete reverse), I didn't pay attention to it


----------



## Raika (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice rom number, 4747.


----------



## outgum (Mar 14, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Nice rom number, 4747.



you just noticed this now? XD


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 14, 2010)

The voltorb flip game is annoying. I spent like 3 hours today (no exaggeration) getting just enough coins for a dratini.


----------



## mdp_1992 (Mar 14, 2010)

Nuclear Raven said:
			
		

> ericling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man, I laughed so hard xD

Anyone got this to work for DSTT?


----------



## abbadab (Mar 14, 2010)

whys silver so much more popular than gold?!?  i dont get it...


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 14, 2010)

one word LUGIA he's way better than Ho-oh


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 14, 2010)

abbadab said:
			
		

> whys silver so much more popular than gold?!?  i dont get it...


because heart sounds fruity


----------



## bultmus (Mar 14, 2010)

mdp_1992 said:
			
		

> Nuclear Raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am playing it in dstt/ttds


----------



## YoUnG_MoNEY (Mar 14, 2010)

mayne fuck dis game 
ho-oh a bitchass pokemon

lugia > hooh


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> abbadab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY. Haha, this is pretty much why everyone prefers soul silver. Soul sounds cooler.


----------



## Userman (Mar 14, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho-Oh >Lugia anyday


----------



## cramst3r (Mar 14, 2010)

i have played the original game and it was my first game i ever bought myself and i spend 200 hours in that game maby 300.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 14, 2010)

any idea on how to make the game stop frezzing all the time i am realy getting sick of switching my ds on and off .again and again and again!!!


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 14, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> any idea on how to make the game stop frezzing all the time i am realy getting sick of switching my ds on and off .again and again and again!!!



wait for a fix, or buy the game.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 14, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the game is not yet avaliable here ! or else, am gona have it already!


----------



## Dark Blade (Mar 14, 2010)

I hate anti-piracy.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 14, 2010)

than why you play the rom?
you cant transfer your save to the original cartridge.
then wait till its available


----------



## kurtisboyd (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome game, but it's freezing on my M3 Simply with the latest version of YSmenu (it's a clean, non-trimmed/patched ROM).

I think the freezing is linked to time rather than in-game events (such as entering a different route or entering a battle), as mine froze randomly on the first route, not in the grass or when changing routes. I'd left my DS on with the game playing (just with my character standing in his house) for about 5 or so minutes before I started playing through, so maybe it freezes at around the 10 minute mark?

But yeah, I have a feeling that there won't be a patch released for the M3 Simply seeing as it's out-dated and not as popular as the R4. There will probably be one for R4 and you'll have to do some confusing conversion or something :|


----------



## bultmus (Mar 14, 2010)

kurtisboyd said:
			
		

> Awesome game, but it's freezing on my M3 Simply with the latest version of YSmenu (it's a clean, non-trimmed/patched ROM).
> 
> I think the freezing is linked to time rather than in-game events (such as entering a different route or entering a battle), as mine froze randomly on the first route, not in the grass or when changing routes. I'd left my DS on with the game playing (just with my character standing in his house) for about 5 or so minutes before I started playing through, so maybe it freezes at around the 10 minute mark?
> 
> But yeah, I have a feeling that there won't be a patch released for the M3 Simply seeing as it's out-dated and not as popular as the R4. There will probably be one for R4 and you'll have to do some confusing conversion or something :|



i always save my data before entering any place. but when it freezes at the battle i realy get mad!
bout the r4 i dont think that there will be any update to it.

we should wait for a fix or a patch or what so ever!


----------



## Game_Master001 (Mar 14, 2010)

Meh, never mind actually. I thought I found a patch, but judging by the size now I'm trying the download, it's a full rom. So information removed to not break the rules.


----------



## rockbmi (Mar 14, 2010)

Why dont people just buy an Acekard, then there will be no issues.
If you want this game so bad, either buy an Acekard 2i or 2 and put 1.6 on it. If not just buy the game.


----------



## Egonny (Mar 14, 2010)

nintendolinky said:
			
		

> Why dont people just buy an Acekard, then there will be no issues.
> If you want this game so bad, either buy an Acekard 2i or 2 and put 1.6 on it. If not just buy the game.


AceKard 2.1 with AKAIO 1.6 already froze 2 times(!) for me. It's vulnerable too.


----------



## rockbmi (Mar 14, 2010)

Well my Acekard 2i with Akaio 1.6 RC1 has not froze once, and I have been playing for 11 hours. Its not vulnerable.


----------



## jajajbinx35 (Mar 14, 2010)

nintendolinky said:
			
		

> Well my Acekard 2i with Akaio 1.6 RC1 has not froze once, and I have been playing for 11 hours. Its not vulnerable.



Are you certain? I would hate to take out my Acekard 2i and find that it still doesn't work.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 14, 2010)

Any "patch" that's actually the full rom size is the ARM7 "fix", which does not work for either of these two games.


----------



## carterman (Mar 14, 2010)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> than why you play the rom?
> you cant transfer your save to the original cartridge.
> then wait till its available



there are ways - namely if you have a slot 2 card as well. Like I do. Hah.


----------



## jmido (Mar 14, 2010)

jajajbinx35 said:
			
		

> nintendolinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'v been playing 20+ hours on Acekard 2i/AKAIO 1.6 and haven't had one freeze either.


----------



## pizzaman2893 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm playing this on my cyclo 1.57 and it has a random freeze every so often, its getting kind of annoying :/


----------



## anaxs (Mar 14, 2010)

what do you like to play?
lol


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 14, 2010)

Gold>Silver

I can't wait until I go to purchase this on Tuesday. The anticipation is killing me. The box-art is great and the PokeWalker is interesting. I feel like a PokeFag.


----------



## Gnasher113 (Mar 14, 2010)

jmido said:
			
		

> jajajbinx35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


many of the acekarts work, the dstt card doesn't


----------



## ZeWarrior (Mar 14, 2010)

abbadab said:
			
		

> whys silver so much more popular than gold?!?  i dont get it...



Why was Ruby more popular than Sapphire? Why was FireRed more popular than LeafGreen? Diamond than Pearl? 

..


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> abbadab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya why?
is it because they are newer!! or something  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i think becuase thats the way it is and thats the way it should be!!!!!


----------



## Supamario (Mar 15, 2010)

wats an AP?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and when i put the AKAIO 1.6 on my acekard, i have to start new games on them. Is this supposed to happen? HELP?!


----------



## Sstew (Mar 15, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> abbadab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it just has to do with the boxart/character and the color/name. Unless you're a dedicated fan, chances are you won't be buying based off exclusives in the game. Personally I think from a buying point, Silver looks much more appealing, Most will agree Lugia looks cooler then Ho-Oh. (Although I own Gold). Same for Ruby (I had Sapphire lol) Firered, (I had Leafgreen). So IMO it's the character and name that make the popularity, since each game in the generation is about the same. (minus Yellow, crystal etc)


----------



## Rydian (Mar 15, 2010)

Supamario said:
			
		

> wats an AP?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AP = Anti Piracy, it's the reason games sometimes don't work until an update/fix is released that bypasses the Anti Piracy checks.

And you need to make sure that your saved games are .sav, not .SAV.  Just rename them.


----------



## unopepito06 (Mar 15, 2010)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> abbadab said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's something to do with basic psychology, and symbolism. From what I've heard/seen recently, and also 10 years ago when Gold/Silver originally released, people were picking up Gold alot more than Silver. I assumed it was the idea of it: people consider gold to be more valuable/better than silver in real life. Same thing with Diamond being more popular than Pearl, because people associate it with being more valuable/better. For red and blue, all I can think is that red is the favorite color of alot more people than blue. Also, red is more recognizable and easier seen by the human eye, and most people are easily transfixed by the color red (and yellow, and orange as well). The same with Ruby/Sapphire. 

I dunno, that's just my thoughts. But I've been thinking about it alot lately


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 15, 2010)

Small tidbit of info for anyone who picked up a copy for the Pokewalker.
http://bulbanews.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Yell...from_April_1-30


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> distribution date for the Yellow Forest  Pokéwalker Route was also provided. The Route will be available via Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection from April 1-30.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> The Yellow Forest will allow players to capture Pikachu that know moves they would not normally know. These include male Pikachu that know Fly and female ones that know Surf.


Really looking forward to this, I was hoping they'd make it available to us somehow and they went the easiest route!


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 15, 2010)

Theres a new beta FW for the cyclo 1.58 beta 2,anyone test it with pokemon yet?


----------



## Nurio (Mar 15, 2010)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> Theres a new beta FW for the cyclo 1.58 beta 2,anyone test it with pokemon yet?


So far, no one has encountered freezes yet with the new Beta. But it's fairly new and people haven't had much time to test it yet.


----------



## stick4 (Mar 15, 2010)

mm from what i see people dont get random freeze's or black screens but i do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i tried the clean rom (with ys-menu) it worked fine for a bit then it started randomly blacking out (i use a r4sdhc (2gb) i also tried it without ysmenu still freeze's (firmware 1.25) ) please someone give me the right heartgold (patched or whatsoever) for my r4sdhc and tell me which firmware i need becouse the game is wonderfull not that the pokemon fights are fun but the adventures mini games and the art is incredible (example your first gym bosses city is awesome at night time try it looks wonderfull please help me someone save me =D)


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

stick4 said:
			
		

> mm from what i see people dont get random freeze's or black screens but i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are all geting a random freeze!
as for me it is not random i know when it freezes to me . after 3 event only...
thats why i cant play the rom now


----------



## Azoth2090 (Mar 15, 2010)

stick4 said:
			
		

> mm from what i see people dont get random freeze's or black screens but i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to inform you but...






Anyways, I'm getting my copy today or tomorrow.


----------



## anaxs (Mar 15, 2010)

my bro is all over my ak2i
lol


----------



## bultmus (Mar 15, 2010)

Azoth2090 said:
			
		

> stick4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is good that the rom is already availiable in U.S.A


----------



## stick4 (Mar 15, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> stick4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOU JUST SAY.....




omg impossible i mean ppl are pro with roms they even translated roms and from how it looks like that is way harder than making a AP patch for hg/ss but it was made earlier right on the jap version o-o? and i live in europe so il have to wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it might cost 60 eu in holland (about 82 dollars!!!) plus i dont even have a decent job im 15 so im paid 3 eu (about 4.20$) per hour.


----------



## RedHero (Mar 15, 2010)

stick4 said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New DS games cost €40 to €45 in the Netherlands you damn liar.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Mar 15, 2010)

RedHero said:
			
		

> New DS games cost €40 to €45 in the Netherlands you damn liar.



Yeah, and if you search hard enough, you can even find it for around 35 euros. What a lameass


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 15, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> ZeWarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The popular title always seems to have a name that's more suited to males according to stereotypes. Pearl is associated with pink while Diamond is associated with blue. Blue obviously is considered to be the _*more male-ish colour*_ so it gets higher sales.


----------



## WrSmega (Mar 15, 2010)

Atomic Revolution said:
			
		

> bultmus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and another thought, diamonds are more expensive than pearls


----------



## stick4 (Mar 15, 2010)

[/quote]

New DS games cost €40 to €45 in the Netherlands you damn liar.
[/quote]




			
				Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> RedHero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg why would i lie i bought pokemon diamond (original) like a week after it was relesed for 50 eu at intertoys (now it costs 35 or somethin) and it was without no cheap-ass poke-walker its made with 2 bucks and they sell it for 10 so it might be 60 eu in nl ok and if im right im gonna rub it in the whole D*mned year becouse you people call me a liar!!!!


----------



## stick4 (Mar 15, 2010)

[/quote]

New DS games cost €40 to €45 in the Netherlands you damn liar.
[/quote]




			
				Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> RedHero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg why would i lie i bought pokemon diamond (original) like a week after it was relesed for 50 eu at intertoys (now it costs 35 or somethin) and it was without no cheap-ass poke-walker its made with 2 bucks and they sell it for 10 so it might be 60 eu in nl ok and if im right im gonna rub it in the whole D*mned year becouse you people call me a liar!!!!


----------



## Cubewood (Mar 15, 2010)

There you go, Pokemon for 37 euro.


----------



## stick4 (Mar 15, 2010)

Cubewood said:
			
		

> There you go, Pokemon for 37 euro.


wow ty no wonder intertoys was ripping me off o-o thank you =D no really if you are a pokemon fan you should know its original price at intertoys was 50 =D so plz dont ever call me a liar i hate it when ppl call me a liar


----------



## thiefraccoon (Mar 15, 2010)

stick4 said:
			
		

> Cubewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i bet you don't hate it, liar


----------



## stick4 (Mar 15, 2010)

thiefraccoon said:
			
		

> stick4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg you people are making me mad why in gods name would i lie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thiefraccoon (Mar 15, 2010)

stick4 said:
			
		

> thiefraccoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you aren't mad! stop lying!


----------



## stick4 (Mar 15, 2010)

thiefraccoon said:
			
		

> stick4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg i knew it im the only normal pokemon fan the rest are crap talking tards (and i state once again why would someone lie that he lies!!! *cough* tard(s) *cough*)
sorry for going off-topic anyway thank you for the link now i know where to buy it =D and i got the 3rd badge but once you go to the exit to go to the next town:epic freeze and it happens the whole time so i guess the game does a check once you try to exit that town to the next o-o


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 15, 2010)

It's called a troll, it's something you don't want to feed. When you feed them they try to get more food out of you. And they'll do so until they suck you dry. They don't even need to know heads or tails of what the topic is to troll it, just how to push people's buttons.

Back on topic, loving the Pokewalker, really nice addition. Taking my time working slowly through the game seems to be really nice for me making sure I have a good team and getting everyone leveled. Even taking a shot at a hand raised Magicarp!


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 16, 2010)

mods have fun deleteing all the uselss unrelated posts!


----------



## adundy (Mar 16, 2010)

The Ap when using the R4 speeds up its frequency as you get more badges and when you get the fourth badge it freezes for good.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 16, 2010)

adundy said:
			
		

> The Ap when using the R4 speeds up its frequency as you get more badges and when you get the fourth badge it freezes for good.


i have 3 badges and it is freezing at every 3 events! 
what happen when you take the 4th badge


----------



## adundy (Mar 16, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> adundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got into the rythm of playing with only 3 events then rebooting. Then when i got the fourth badge, i saved then tryed to load my file again and it froze instantly like the number of events it takes to freeze changes from 3 to 0. Im really far into the game so buying it is not really feasable for me i hope there will be an r4 fix eventually.


----------



## stick4 (Mar 16, 2010)

bultmus said:
			
		

> adundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yh i hope so but if you can transfer the file from r4 to the real one im planing on buying it becouse for a pokemon game now its pretty cheap =D i thought it would be 60 eu but its 37 lol thank you the dude that gave me the link i just hope they wont steal my money =D


----------



## rocketvadim (Mar 16, 2010)

How to download???


----------



## Chanser (Mar 16, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules


----------



## rocketvadim (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't understand. Why have you given me a link to the forum rules??? I can't find how to download in forum rules. Please, help me. I wanna to play this game very much.


----------



## Nanoflot (Mar 16, 2010)

you dont can ask here . were you can download a rom


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 16, 2010)

rocketvadim said:
			
		

> I don't understand. Why have you given me a link to the forum rules??? I can't find how to download in forum rules. Please, help me. I wanna to play this game very much.



"Warez" is an internet term used to describe copyrighted software, game, film, music and data piracy.

* We DO NOT HOST or PROVIDE ROMs/WADs/ISOs; or link to websites that do contain ROMs/WADs/ISOs.
* Members may NOT ASK and MAY NOT PROVIDE INFORMATION or LINKS for and to places that provide ROM, WAD, and ISO files.
* Members may also NOT mention torrent or warez-containing sites or channels by name or otherwise.
* We do not condone piracy in any way.
* Please go elsewhere if you only wish to download or share illegal files. The GBAtemp Forums are for discussion ONLY.


----------



## yusuo (Mar 16, 2010)

dont ask herer you'll get banned, if you wanna download the game use google


----------



## rocketvadim (Mar 16, 2010)

You want to say, that I can't to download this game here??? Why?


----------



## Nanoflot (Mar 16, 2010)

Download games is prohibited


sorry for my bad english i use google for the translation


----------



## rocketvadim (Mar 16, 2010)

I get here by link, which said, that I can download this game here.


----------



## Nanoflot (Mar 16, 2010)

but you can't download the game here.

Here can you search


----------



## rocketvadim (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok, sorry for I was so stupid


----------



## bultmus (Mar 16, 2010)

Nanoflot said:
			
		

> but you can't download the game here.
> 
> Here can you search


----------



## bultmus (Mar 16, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Reason: Talk about downloading a ROM - Toni Plutonij








  i just laugh.... or maybe because of my quote!
sorry anyway


----------



## Rydian (Mar 16, 2010)

If you quote a post and it's later edited or removed, it's contents stay in your post so a mod needs to mess with your post(s) as well.

Don't quote rule-breaking posts, simply add something like "@username: That's not allowed, remove it" to the end of one of your _constructive_ posts (if somebody's already pointed it out correctly, don't point it out again), so when the original's removed, nothing needs to be done to yours.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 16, 2010)

So, how's everyone liking the game?

I've been playing it pretty slowly and am about to get the second badge with a team of 6 Pokemon all level 20, including a Dunsparse.


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm liking it allot, just hit Goldenrod. I know all my Pokemon are way underleveled except like two of them. And I just got a Japanese Vulpix from the GTS (YAY new Pokewalker section!) and caught a Ditto. Probably gonna go for some early breeding/trading soon, wasn't expecting to find one till way late in the game.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 17, 2010)

got 2 of 3 dogs by luck. now i need to see what else i can do with the game but this is  one of the best ds pokemon games i have seen in a while and no more ranger, trozil, dugeon, dash, shit. for now at least.


----------



## gameguy95 (Mar 17, 2010)

so, is there a fix yet? sorry i have been to distracted to look...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 17, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> so, is there a fix yet? sorry i have been to distracted to look...


Th latest Cyclo and Acekard firmwares fix it.
For everything else, no.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 17, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> So, how's everyone liking the game?
> 
> I've been playing it pretty slowly and am about to get the second badge with a *team of 6 Pokemon all level 20*, including a Dunsparse.



Second badge, and you have 6 lvl 20 trained Pokemon...that's pretty good mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you can rush through the game, but i never play Pokemon like that. I make sure to talk to everyone and pick up every item, and explore every cave fully. i even make a side list of the things i can't do at the time (i.e. missing surf cut etc) and come back to them once i can. 

Pokemon IS serious business.


----------



## poke_13 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ahhhhhh f*** u Anti-piracy i really hate nintendo when they do this but its working on desmume so anyone know any 100% fix for the us release?????i really hate the rom image craseh error soo plzzzz anyone has a fix for no$gba???????


----------



## RedHero (Mar 18, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> so, is there a fix yet? sorry i have been to distracted to look...



There seems to be an R4 fix, but it was taken down.


----------



## Ceesjah (Mar 18, 2010)

Lol, this is going to be the first DS game i actually buy in like 2 years xD

There's just something about it. I remember getting the original Gold as a present from my parents.. 

I totally loved that game, and i think the remake truely deserves my cash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously this game will rock. And HA! no anti piracy then hehehe xD


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 18, 2010)

poke_13 said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhh f*** u Anti-piracy i really hate nintendo when they do this but its working on desmume so anyone know any 100% fix for the us release?????i really hate the rom image craseh error soo plzzzz anyone has a fix for no$gba???????



It works with DeSmuME ... try that out.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 18, 2010)

Ceesjah said:
			
		

> Lol, this is going to be the first DS game i actually buy in like 2 years xD
> 
> There's just something about it. I remember getting the original Gold as a present from my parents..
> 
> ...


It just sucks that is isnt out yet in the netherlands..


----------



## Donald Serrot (Mar 18, 2010)

It works 100% on a retail cart. *shotshotshot*

This was well worth buying.


----------



## pilladoll (Mar 18, 2010)

I've found a patch for supercard only, I don't have one, so can't sure it's working 100%. Some people claimed it works, so  maybe it's true 

Well, here's the link:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4Y8OEEON
http://www.4shared.com/file/243921538/89ffe026/ds1patch.html


Only have to replace this file in the microSD

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Syao4 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is there a fix for acekard 2?


----------



## Dark Blade (Mar 19, 2010)

RedHero said:
			
		

> gameguy95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Then some progress must have taken place.


----------



## Ceesjah (Mar 19, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Ceesjah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just buy an American version? Will run on your ds, man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it comes out the 26th anyway, so it might not be worth the hassle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ima pre-order it


----------



## jonesman99 (Mar 21, 2010)

@Ceesjah yea that nostalgia is there... I remember getting the game for christmas the year after because my mom and brother bought gold, blue, and a blue game boy color for me with what little money they had at the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to this day, I still have the original gameboy color and pokemon gold in my room back at home. This game brings back alot more memories than red, blue, or even yellow did, Imma Gen 2 Pokefan!!!


----------



## Socob (Mar 24, 2010)

Version 4.8 of the M3 firmware has just been released. I haven't tested it yet, though.

Edit: After some testing and looking at other users' reports, it seems that this update has merely increased the time it takes until a freeze occurs.
Edit2: There are some conflicting reports. I'll try with a freshly downloaded version and see if that fixes it for me.
Edit3: Nope, still not working.


----------



## bultmus (Mar 24, 2010)

Socob said:
			
		

> Version 4.8 of the M3 firmware has just been released. I haven't tested it yet, though.



thanks for that!
i will test it soon


----------



## pilladoll (Mar 25, 2010)

EZ-Flash also updated firmware, released kernel 2.0 RC14, it fixes problems with pokemon HG & SS Usa.
http://www.ezflash.cn/software.htm


----------



## kimyom (Mar 29, 2010)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Pokémon: HeartGold" on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 
1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. **UPDATED**

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

Note: 
This path is not only for "Pokémon: HeartGold". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## Senshi Nick (Mar 29, 2010)

The Patch above seems to work,  i did 50 events and never froze once, id suggest someone else to test it a little more though.


----------



## damon666 (Apr 13, 2010)

Pokemon_HG_SS_CRACK_USA_NDS-SUXXORS

official scene-release from suxxors , dont know if its work or not . you find it out


----------



## qwqwopop (Jun 6, 2010)

Where can i download this game in XPA?


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 6, 2010)

www.google.com

no asking for roms here. just sayin


----------



## trinh (Jul 17, 2010)

yesss


----------



## XxzClouDzxX (Oct 22, 2010)

i dont know how to download it


----------



## impizkit (Oct 22, 2010)

Way to bump with a question you cant ask.....


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 22, 2010)

XxzClouDzxX said:
			
		

> i dont know how to read the rules


And this is why you fail.


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 20, 2010)

I would say that Pokemon Heart Gold is one of the best game ever!


----------

